# I've never understood modern pop music



## Seliph (May 7, 2017)

I just don't like it. I don't think I'm biased towards older music because of nostalgia either because I'm only fourteen.

I've just always liked classic rock and metal, none of the modern pop songs I hear seem to have really deep lyrics or instrumental and seem too uhhhhh... poppy. Maybe I'm just hearing the wrong music or something.
In the end I think it really just boils down to personal taste really, I'm just weird. Anyone else like this?


----------



## V0ltr0n (May 7, 2017)

Believe me, 90% (being generous here  by leaving 10% as possibly good.) of pop music is shit. It's been that way since pop was a thing.

Pop music is mostly for casual listeners. Not those that actually are into music. There are exceptions tho like with all things.


----------



## Proust (May 7, 2017)

Don't take yourself too seriously. Just enjoy what you enjoy. 
My own music spectrum is so diverse that depending on my mood I don't mind putting some Ariane Grande or Lady Gaga through my speakers from time to time and give myself to it; While a half hour ago I could have listened to a classical piece of Chopin for example. 
You're just sending impulses to your body and brain, yours only like rock and metal (both I'm not very keen on). Which is all fine :-)


----------



## Vipera (May 7, 2017)

Please, take my post in the nicest way. I'm not trying to be a douche.


You are 14. You are in the age where kids grow up and want to rebel to something. For countless people it's music. You hate pop because it's famous, you like metal and rock and old music because it's old and no one ever talks about it. You'd think you are special, but you aren't. You are a carbon copy of the hipster teenager and, I can assure you, most of your peers have passed through this. Just explore different genres and enjoy what you like the most and never, ever feel ashamed for what kind of music you like.


----------



## Seliph (May 7, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Please, take my post in the nicest way. I'm not trying to be a douche.
> 
> 
> You are 14. You are in the age where kids grow up and want to rebel to something. For countless people it's music. You hate pop because it's famous, you like metal and rock and old music because it's old and no one ever talks about it. You'd think you are special, but you aren't. You are a carbon copy of the hipster teenager and, I can assure you, most of your peers have passed through this. Just explore different genres and enjoy what you like the most and never, ever feel ashamed for what kind of music you like.


Nah, I don't feel I'm special. It does make me feel cool to "rebel" and like old music though. And actually a lot of the music I like is what my dad likes which probably rubbed off on me.


----------



## Vipera (May 7, 2017)

And it's perfectly normal. Just make sure to not alienate yourself from most known genres or you will grow up a hipster.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Acrux (May 9, 2017)

aye, old rock. i love old music. its so pure and original, unlike most of todays music

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Seliph said:


> I just don't like it. I don't think I'm biased towards older music because of nostalgia either because I'm only fourteen.
> 
> I've just always liked classic rock and metal, none of the modern pop songs I hear seem to have really deep lyrics or instrumental and seem too uhhhhh... poppy. Maybe I'm just hearing the wrong music or something.
> In the end I think it really just boils down to personal taste really, I'm just weird. Anyone else like this?


so, what are some songs you like?


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2017)

If you have any taste in music whatsoever, you probably won't understand or like pop music. Simple as that.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 9, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> Believe me, 90% (being generous here  by leaving 10% as possibly good.) of pop music is shit. It's been that way since pop was a thing.
> 
> Pop music is mostly for casual listeners. Not those that actually are into music. There are exceptions tho like with all things.


Yeah if you go back and listen to pop music from other eras, it's not really that different from today's pop music. I think disco started the whole generic electronic sound. Before that, I think electronic music was more in the Avant-Garde realm.

Don't forget that bands like Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, etc. were pretty much the Nickelback of their generation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Modern music is not to be dismissed entirely, but you won't hear anything deep and meaningful on the radio. The mid-2000s saw the comeback of progressive rock and concept albums from the likes of The Mars Volta (now defunct) and Coheed and Cambria, which saw some popularity, at least in my school, among the "alternative" crowd.


----------



## Seliph (May 9, 2017)

Acrux said:


> aye, old rock. i love old music. its so pure and original, unlike most of todays music
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I like through the fire and the flames by dragon force, wish I knew you by The Revivalists, Crazy Train by Ozzy Osbourne, Slice of Your Pie by Motley Crue, etc. If you look in my signature you'll see the musicians that I listen to.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

I hate new music too, it's all so wrong.


----------



## Plstic (May 9, 2017)

There's a reason why you think it all sounds samey samey. Majority of modern pop music uses simple chord progressions like I - IV - V - I with maybe the occasional dominant 7th and is usually metered in 4/4 or 3/4.


Dionicio3 said:


> I hate new music too, it's all so wrong.



Also, that is objectively false. There is plenty of modern great music coming out.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

Plstic said:


> There's a reason why you think it all sounds samey samey. Majority of modern pop music uses simple chord progressions like I - IV - V - I with maybe the occasional dominant 7th and is usually metered in 4/4 or 3/4.
> 
> 
> Also, that is objectively false. There is plenty of modern great music coming out.


Name a song that is played a and listened to by the average person


----------



## Plstic (May 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Name a song that is played a and listened to by the average person


Lmao, you're not going to hear any if you're just listening to the radio. Most stations just play the billboard top 40 or variations of some sort of top list. 
The only stations that are going to play anything remotely different are usually publicly funded radio stations.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

Plstic said:


> Lmao, you're not going to hear any if you're just listening to the radio. Most stations just play the billboard top 40 or variations of some sort of top list.
> The only stations that are going to play anything remotely different are usually publicly funded radio stations.


Yeah, that's why I have never heard of them, and its not my fault


----------



## Plstic (May 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Yeah, that's why I have never heard of them, and its not my fault


If all you're doing is complaining about popular music and not actively seeking out other music it is your fault. Also, You have an excellent source of music at your finger tips.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 9, 2017)

Seliph said:


> I just don't like it. I don't think I'm biased towards older music because of nostalgia either because I'm only fourteen.
> 
> I've just always liked classic rock and metal, none of the modern pop songs I hear seem to have really deep lyrics or instrumental and seem too uhhhhh... poppy. Maybe I'm just hearing the wrong music or something.
> In the end I think it really just boils down to personal taste really, I'm just weird. Anyone else like this?



We are all different. You don't expect people to be the same.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 10, 2017)

What's also somewhat sad is the death of rock. I mean there's still butt rock like Nickelback and Theory of a Dead Man. Numetal is still a thing I guess too, but that's not what I would say is "good music." That's all they play on the dedicated "hard rock" radio station too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 10, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Please, take my post in the nicest way. I'm not trying to be a douche.
> 
> 
> You are 14. You are in the age where kids grow up and want to rebel to something. For countless people it's music. You hate pop because it's famous, you like metal and rock and old music because it's old and no one ever talks about it. You'd think you are special, but you aren't. You are a carbon copy of the hipster teenager and, I can assure you, most of your peers have passed through this. Just explore different genres and enjoy what you like the most and never, ever feel ashamed for what kind of music you like.


You have a good peaceful way with words. You really sound like a Buddha.


----------



## Plstic (May 10, 2017)

Sorry if I came off as rude but I am just explaining it from a musicians standpoint. Most people don't explain why pop music is boring and all sounds the same. There's a reason why pop music is very simple and not very deep. Record companies want music that sell sell sells and will market to the lowest denominator. A lot of people are very shallow and let the radio tell them what they like.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 10, 2017)

Seliph said:


> I just don't like it. I don't think I'm biased towards older music because of nostalgia either because I'm only fourteen.
> 
> I've just always liked classic rock and metal, none of the modern pop songs I hear seem to have really deep lyrics or instrumental and seem too uhhhhh... poppy. Maybe I'm just hearing the wrong music or something.
> In the end I think it really just boils down to personal taste really, I'm just weird. Anyone else like this?



well here's a song i really listen alot to these days.


OvO i personally listen to all kinds of shit as long as it sounds good to me.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 10, 2017)

Nether do I. I prefer to stick to Thrash, Heavy and Death metal, although I am willing to listen to some classical or jazz music... The thing with pop is that it has no meaning(does 'baby, oh baby' sound creative to you), most of it is nort complex at all and it is too Mainstream™*...*


----------



## smf (May 10, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> If you have any taste in music whatsoever, you probably won't understand or like pop music. Simple as that.



I have taste in music, I like a lot of music from different genres.


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2017)

Pop songs are trash although I have to admit one thing: K-Pop songs are hilarious.
I myself listen to electronic music mostly [Dubstep, Heavy Dubstep, Glitch-hop, Dance-hop, Electro, Electro House etc.]


----------



## Seliph (May 10, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> well here's a song i really listen alot to these days.
> 
> 
> OvO i personally listen to all kinds of shit as long as it sounds good to me.



That song's pretty neat but I hate that the "instrumental" is just a loop of the same thing and the overused drum machine beat.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 10, 2017)

You know, without pop music, I can't look at Miley Cyrus' nipples or her riding on a wrecking ball.

Really, it's good either way to have pop music so people can remix it.










My advice to you is: don't worry about it. Most people do it for the money, on both sides. And the fact it's literally supposed to be shit.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (May 16, 2017)

I personally don't even know how to differentiate between genres. I just listen to whatever sounds good. The one thing that I absolutely hate is what I call "digital trumpets." Those synthesized trumpets/bassoons/sax are the most annoying thing ever, and I can't ever listen to a song that has 'em. But really, most pop songs are devoid of the "meaning" that I like to find in songs. I don't like to listen to just a good beat, I like to know that there's something behind it. I can't stand most modern rap, because it seems people are just spouting incoherent alphabet soup into a mic in the most god-awful voices and with the most god-awful music. I also need songs with enough "oomph." Songs that are too "floaty" or that aren't musically complex are too simple for my ears.


----------

